# Opinion on price for John Deere reel mower



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I found (supposedly) a John Deere 260B that is listed for $975 with groomer. The pictures that they have posted show that on the handle bar it is a 180B not a 260B. But the picture that was taken of the serial number shows it is a 260B. I sent the user an email asking for the discrepancy. http://imgur.com/a/SZVVB

Honda GX120 Gasoline Engine
8 Blade Reel
26" Cutting Width
1/10" to 7/8" Cutting Height
Heavy Duty Chain Drive-Train
Grass Catching Basket Included

This John Deere 260B is in good used condition. It shows normal signs of wear and has been well maintained.

Appearance - some scratches fading - normal wear
Engine - Starts Easily, Runs Smooth, No Smoke, No Leaks.
Traction Drive - Responds Properly when Engaged, Good Power
Cutting Unit - Reel and Bed knife have good edges, 75% reel life remaining

Is this a reasonable price for this unit given that it is indeed a 260B and there is nothing wrong with it?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, 260B with a groomer in good condition I would expect a price around 1500.

If it is in fact a 180b without a groomer (like pictured) I wouldn't pay over 500


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Yes, 260B with a groomer in good condition I would expect a price around 1500.
> 
> If it is in fact a 180b without a groomer (like pictured) I wouldn't pay over 500


So it was indeed a 260b and he said it was already sold. The plastic broke and he replaced it.

He did have 2x 220c units for 750 and 850. One with a groomer, the other without. They both 2008 models with grass catcher, both have low hours 500-800 hours he stated. Both reel and bedknife have 75-80% life left. I did a bunch of research and couldn't find a better price anywhere. So I went with the one with the groomer.

Hopefully I didn't make a mistake .


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Good choice, the groomer is always a nice option to have.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Should work great! Congrats!


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Ware said:


> Should work great! Congrats!


Thanks! Can't wait to start using it. Is there a reason why some of the front rollers will look slightly rusty? This one rolls without a problem and not a lot of rust but some of them will be competely silver while others will be rust looking.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Some are steel and some are aluminum, and some seem to have a zinc coating or something that eventually wears off. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations on your purchase :thumbup:


----------

